# bluetooth permissions

## Krog

Hi,

i have this permission problem:

```
krog@krogpc ~ $ hcitool scan

Scanning ...

        00:1F:01:D9:20:C7       krognokia

krog@krogpc ~ $ l2ping 00:1F:01:D9:20:C7

Can't create socket: Operation not permitted

krog@krogpc ~ $
```

from root no problems... 

my user is in the uucp group

what else is needed for an user to use bluetooth?

many thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Krog

up

----------

